# R32 gets the Robson treatment



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

What better reason to miss the best cup final for ages ...

Rear quarter









Robson's owner Mas-san at work 









Rear Seat, Light Grey leather with Black Carbon Leather inserts









Yummy









Gaitors and Robson half carbon gearshift









Did I say who did the work 









Car is almost finished now 

Have to say big thanks to Virdee for arranging this.
A lot of hard work went into making this happen. Totally worth it as the quality of the work and attention to detail is outstanding.

Big thanks to the others involved in the group buy. Robson were impressed with the standard of all the cars and the way they have been cared for.

To all others interested in this, Robson WANT to come back. This was their first visit to the UK and they were very impressed.


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

This looks awesome,nice colors did you chose:smokin:


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

that looks the best job yet!!!!!


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

If only I had the free cash available.....

Looks great Bajie


----------



## MeLLoN Stu (Jun 9, 2005)

that looks a fantastic retrim. i'd definately be interested if they came back


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

Robson are the new West Coast Customs only infinitely more cultured and with bags more kudos. 

That's 2 nice jobs I've seen! :smokin: 


QUESTION: Do those guys do retrims on interior upholstery, and if so, where are they based, contact details etc.?


----------



## Nick MW (Aug 15, 2003)

Fantastic looking job :smokin:

I thought they were only doing compeltely standard interiors? I was interested at the time but told no as I had Recaro front seats?


----------



## tony1 (Dec 26, 2002)

that looks fantastic,am gutted i never got mine done maybe next time,trouble is i have'nt seen any trimmers that can do a retrim to that standard


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

Nick MW said:


> Fantastic looking job :smokin:
> 
> I thought they were only doing compeltely standard interiors? I was interested at the time but told no as I had Recaro front seats?


Strange. I said I did not need the front seats done and it came through ok  

Regarding the standard/quality of the workmanship, there were two gentleman here to do the work. One owned the company and the other was the chief GTR Technician. Attention to detail was astounding. The even cleaned the foam from the rear seats to get rid of any bacteria before they put the leather on.

When I chose the colours I was trying to keep it tasteful. Its all too easy to get a bit excited with the colour scheme.
Blown away by the end result though.


----------



## Algie (Sep 21, 2003)

That really is a thing of beauty, very nice work


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Looks great.
Another top job


----------



## murano3 (Mar 23, 2005)

Superb, now i am jealous ....


----------



## Luffy (Jul 12, 2004)

fairplay Bajie, you have brought that car on leaps and bounds since i owned it, a true dedication to the cause!!


----------



## Nismeric (May 10, 2006)

Pimpin'!


----------



## Jim27 (Jul 1, 2004)

Lookin good dude  Just a quick question - do you find that removing that plate either a) reduces the chassis rigidity, or b) allows alot more noise (exhaust, fuel pump etc) into the car?


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

Not at all Jim. But I like the noises the car makes 
The only time I hear any noise is on initial startup then its pretty quiet.
When I have passengers in the back [not often] they do say the exhaust is pretty loud when on a motorway trip.

I don't find the car handling any differently. Have Nismo S-Tune suspension.

Thanks for all the comments guys


----------



## MADsteve (Nov 25, 2004)

that's one of the most amazing interiors I've seen in an R32. Bet you're well chuffed, I know i would be.


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Great colour combo - top effort!

Cya O!


----------

